# ***ULA PICNIC AT KIEST PARK***



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

***ULA PICNIC AT KIEST PARK***

This Sunday April 3rd.
2:00pm til 6:00pm
Kiest Park 
3012 S. Hampton Road (between Illinois Ave & Kiest Blvd)


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

yes it will be on this sunday. hope the weather will help out. but rain or shine we will be there.


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by quazar_@Mar 28 2005, 07:35 PM
> *yes it will be on this sunday. hope the weather will help out. but rain or shine we will be there.
> [snapback]2920447[/snapback]​*


TWO IN A ROW? DAMMMNN!!! :0


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TEX_@Mar 28 2005, 09:34 PM
> *TWO IN A ROW? DAMMMNN!!!  :0
> [snapback]2921065[/snapback]​*


As long as these nigas have meat to throw on the grill....hell why not... :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*I hope the weather is better for all that show up this Sunday....... Enjoy another great event hosted by the car clubs of the ULA, I won't be able to go I have to work the Naval Air Station , Air show this weekend located at NAS/JRB Ft Worth.... The Blue Angles will be performing at the show it's free to the public it's a way of showing the community thanks you for all your support. I'll catch you homies at the next event... remember it's all about representing the Lowrider community.*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 28 2005, 10:28 PM
> *As long as this nigas have meat to throw on the grill....hell why not... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2921600[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

ORALE!!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

I'll Be there this time!!!!Got all high & lazy last{rainy} weekend!!! uffin: :scrutinize:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

All have a good time.... looks like better weather :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

like to see a special appearance by poor hispanic. whats up you down or what.


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by quazar_@Mar 29 2005, 09:25 PM
> *like to see a special appearance by poor hispanic. whats up you down or what.
> [snapback]2926148[/snapback]​*


I am down niga..gota get some fresh air and a burger or two....maybe even limp out there with my hooptie 53....  You know me....I will cruise my ride with primer and hubcaps and not bust a sweat... :biggrin: Can't hear the boos over the missing muffler anyways :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

nice weekend comin' up! uffin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

should be good weather :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

too bad i have to work this weekend!!!


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 30 2005, 07:24 PM
> *too bad i have to work this weekend!!!
> [snapback]2931052[/snapback]​*


You gota call in sick... :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 30 2005, 05:24 PM
> *too bad i have to work this weekend!!!
> [snapback]2931052[/snapback]​*


Hey Homie we will catch you next time and when you come back from vacation !!! talk with you later.....

Top


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 30 2005, 11:24 PM
> *You gota call in sick... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2932140[/snapback]​*


i wish i could...its not like that in the military...you have to go to "sick call" then take work the copy of the slip....so you don't scam like i would of other wise....or else i would of done that a long time ago!!!  

maybe next time homes!!!


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 31 2005, 06:39 AM
> *i wish i could...its not like that in the military...you have to go to "sick call" then take work the copy of the slip....so you don't scam like i would of other wise....or else i would of done that a long time ago!!!
> 
> maybe next time homes!!!
> [snapback]2932957[/snapback]​*


Don't worry my niga, I hear there will be more picnics for you to make to one of them....


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Forecast is nice this weekend the weather is not going to be an issue. And you know in Texas if you are given a 75degree day you better take advantage of it.

:biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 1 2005, 07:22 AM
> *Forecast is nice this weekend the weather is not going to be an issue. And you know in Texas if you are given a 75degree day you better take advantage of it.
> 
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2938389[/snapback]​*


   :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

WHAT TIME IS THE HOP?


----------



## DOUBLE DEUCE (Mar 23, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=138623]  What's up ULA.. Let's put it down in the park tomorrow and show them how we do it.. Them know's who they are??? Chill n Grill in the park so shine your shit and come on out.. Hop your shit.. Homie Styln will be scrap'n by, they call me sparky!!! John King of the Homies - Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I was there for a while and enjoyed all the rides that showed up.... :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

Any pix ?????


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

Man,picnic wuz tight!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HUNG-N-TEXAS (Mar 25, 2005)

hell yea the picnic was off tha chain...hoes gallore.....


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

ALRIGHT...ANY PIX?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Here you go, fellaz ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

where's the car in this pic guys? :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## The_Untouchables (Apr 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 4 2005, 02:13 PM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]2951910[/snapback]​*



Nice short bed, but i hear there is one coming out of the North side that is going to be hottest thing on the streets


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 4 2005, 12:11 PM
> *
> [snapback]2951897[/snapback]​*



There you go Johnny... :biggrin:


Hey Homie something happen to Homie Styln 69...!!!!! call John

John Homie Styln 69 Car


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

nice pics 214


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

NICE PICS. , THE U.L.A. WAS REPRESENTING OUT AT KIEST PARK ! :thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I went ready with my cooler full of drinks, had lots of chips, but couldn't find the Phaylanx crew to mooch a burger or two... :biggrin:


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

sorry about that we ran into some car problems getting there. don't worry we will do it again . this time we will use your grill.


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Apr 4 2005, 01:12 PM
> *where's the car in this pic guys? :dunno:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2951908[/snapback]​*


 There it is on the right side the red pick up :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Apr 4 2005, 02:28 PM
> *nice pics 214
> [snapback]2952388[/snapback]​*


 Hi Josie how you been doing?


----------



## IV I's Fo LIFE (Sep 5, 2003)

HEARD THERE WAS A FEW ACCIDENTS LEAVING THE PARK. ANY PICS?


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Apr 4 2005, 07:39 PM
> *Hi Josie  how you been doing?
> [snapback]2953725[/snapback]​*


good playa.........?& you?


----------



## HUNG-N-TEXAS (Mar 25, 2005)

CAN SOME TELL MR. A TO GET THE WHOLE CAR IN THE PIC NEST TIME...BETTER YET LET SOMEONE ELSE TAKE THEM....


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

more pics.....




:ugh:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Apr 4 2005, 09:20 PM
> *good playa.........?& you?
> [snapback]2954227[/snapback]​*


 I been doing good too


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Apr 5 2005, 06:56 PM
> *I been doing good too
> [snapback]2958603[/snapback]​*



Got your email Homie


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Apr 5 2005, 07:13 PM
> *Got your email Homie
> [snapback]2958917[/snapback]​*


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG TEX_@Apr 5 2005, 05:31 PM
> *more pics.....
> :ugh:
> [snapback]2958293[/snapback]​*



sorry ... that's all I got!


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

So it on again this weekend Kiest Park instead of trinity park …. So hopefully we will see everyone there once again as the ULA gathers together for another fine picnic in support of the non-participation of car show . :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

CHILL’N GRILL PICNIC / CAR EXTRAVGANZA 
TO ALL OUR HOMIES, FRIENDS, HENTE & ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN THE ULA AT KIEST PARK ON SUN APRIL 17th. ALL THE MAJOR ULA CAR CLUBS AND FIRME SOLO LOWRIDERS WILL BE AT KEIST PARK IN DALLAS ON SUN APRIL 17th.. SO COME ON OUT BRING THE FAMILIA, KIDS, AND JOIN US FOR SOME FREE FUN IN THE SUN COOK OUT. ALL THE BADEST HOPPER IN THE DFW AREA WILL BE THERE TO CHALENGE FOR THE KING OF THE STREET BELT. SO HOMIE IF YOU AIN"T THERE YOU AIN'T ANYWHERE. SO WHY GO ANYWHERE ELSE WHEN YOU CAN JOIN US FOR FREE...... SO COME ON OUT SEE THE BEST AND FORGET THE REST.....JOHN KING OF THE HOMIES - HOMIE STYLN 69 IMPALA


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 7 2005, 08:16 PM
> *CHILL’N GRILL PICNIC / CAR EXTRAVGANZA
> TO ALL OUR HOMIES, FRIENDS, HENTE & ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN THE ULA AT KIEST PARK ON SUN APRIL 17th. ALL THE MAJOR ULA CAR CLUBS AND FIRME SOLO LOWRIDERS WILL BE AT KEIST PARK IN DALLAS ON SUN APRIL 17th.. SO COME ON OUT BRING THE FAMILIA, KIDS, AND JOIN US FOR SOME FREE FUN IN THE SUN COOK OUT. ALL THE BADEST HOPPER IN THE DFW AREA WILL BE THERE TO CHALENGE FOR THE KING OF THE STREET BELT. SO HOMIE IF YOU AIN"T THERE YOU AIN'T ANYWHERE. SO WHY GO ANYWHERE ELSE WHEN YOU CAN JOIN US FOR FREE...... SO COME ON OUT SEE THE BEST AND FORGET THE REST.....JOHN KING OF THE HOMIES - HOMIE STYLN 69 IMPALA
> [snapback]2969968[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

*WELL THIS FLYER IS OUT FROM RINCON TRYING TO CRASH THE ULA PICNIC HOWEVER THE ULA GATHERING WILL BE THE BOMB EVERYONE WILL BE THERE*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Apr 7 2005, 09:03 PM
> *WELL THIS FLYER IS OUT FROM RINCON
> [snapback]2970458[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :uh:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 7 2005, 07:16 PM
> *CHILL’N GRILL PICNIC / CAR EXTRAVGANZA
> TO ALL OUR HOMIES, FRIENDS, HENTE & ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN THE ULA AT KIEST PARK ON SUN APRIL 17th. ALL THE MAJOR ULA CAR CLUBS AND FIRME SOLO LOWRIDERS WILL BE AT KEIST PARK IN DALLAS ON SUN APRIL 17th.. SO COME ON OUT BRING THE FAMILIA, KIDS, AND JOIN US FOR SOME FREE FUN IN THE SUN COOK OUT. ALL THE BADEST HOPPER IN THE DFW AREA WILL BE THERE TO CHALENGE FOR THE KING OF THE STREET BELT. SO HOMIE IF YOU AIN"T THERE YOU AIN'T ANYWHERE. SO WHY GO ANYWHERE ELSE WHEN YOU CAN JOIN US FOR FREE...... SO COME ON OUT SEE THE BEST AND FORGET THE REST.....JOHN KING OF THE HOMIES - HOMIE STYLN 69 IMPALA
> [snapback]2969968[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 7 2005, 08:16 PM
> *CHILL’N GRILL PICNIC / CAR EXTRAVGANZA
> TO ALL OUR HOMIES, FRIENDS, HENTE & ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS TO JOIN THE ULA AT KIEST PARK ON SUN APRIL 17th. ALL THE MAJOR ULA CAR CLUBS AND FIRME SOLO LOWRIDERS WILL BE AT KEIST PARK IN DALLAS ON SUN APRIL 17th.. SO COME ON OUT BRING THE FAMILIA, KIDS, AND JOIN US FOR SOME FREE FUN IN THE SUN COOK OUT. ALL THE BADEST HOPPER IN THE DFW AREA WILL BE THERE TO CHALENGE FOR THE KING OF THE STREET BELT. SO HOMIE IF YOU AIN"T THERE YOU AIN'T ANYWHERE. SO WHY GO ANYWHERE ELSE WHEN YOU CAN JOIN US FOR FREE...... SO COME ON OUT SEE THE BEST AND FORGET THE REST.....JOHN KING OF THE HOMIES - HOMIE STYLN 69 IMPALA
> [snapback]2969968[/snapback]​*


Techniques in the picnic we will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

FREE!**OPEN TO THE PUBLIC**FREE![/u]


----------



## Big Chri$ (Apr 3, 2003)

:thumbsdown: :guns: :thumbsdown: :guns: :thumbsdown: :nono: that show
. the ula picnic is where you need to be


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Chri$_@Apr 8 2005, 01:58 PM
> *:thumbsdown:  :guns:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:  :thumbsdown:  :nono: that show
> . the ula picnic is where you need to be
> [snapback]2973249[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## Qube of Phaylanx C.C (Apr 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ULA PICNIC.. Homie if you ain't there you ain't anywhere and it's FREEEEEEE.. 
I'll be with the ULA Homie so should you... If you down with the ULS come'mon out and show your shit... John King of the Homie - Homie Styln 69 Impala 

[attachmentid=143554]


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

anybody go out their today


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Chri$_@Apr 8 2005, 02:58 PM
> *:thumbsdown:  :guns:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:  :thumbsdown:  :nono: that show
> . the ula picnic is where you need to be
> [snapback]2973249[/snapback]​*




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Chri$_@Apr 8 2005, 12:58 PM
> *:thumbsdown:  :guns:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:  :thumbsdown:  :nono: that show
> . the ula picnic is where you need to be
> [snapback]2973249[/snapback]​*


i hear rollerz will be at the rincon show is that true
:dunno:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=170164&st=20


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Chri$_@Apr 8 2005, 02:58 PM
> *:thumbsdown:  :guns:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:  :thumbsdown:  :nono: that show
> . the ula picnic is where you need to be
> [snapback]2973249[/snapback]​*



My Boy Big Chris is with Rollerz and u see what he has said


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

WE WILL BE THERE THIS WILL BE MY LAST EVENT FOR THE YEAR... I WILL BE OUT OF THE COUNTRY UNTIL 2006.... HOPE TO SEE ALL M Y HOMIES BEFORE I LEAVE 
:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

how about the kiest park thing. is it on or what.hope to see everyone out on sunday.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

APRIL 17, this Sunday were all going to Keist park. So shine your shit and come on out.. 
John King of the Homies - Homie Styln 69 Impala - DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## Big Chri$ (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Apr 11 2005, 08:01 AM
> *i hear rollerz will be at the rincon show is that true
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


HELL NO WHOS THE ASS HOLE THAT KEEPS SAYING THAT SHIT IT'S NOT ONE OF OUR MEMBERS I'M ONE OF THE ONLY DALLAS ROLLERZ THAT CAN GET ON HERE AND SPEAK FOR MY CLUB SO IF YOU DID NOT HERE IT FROM ME OR ONE OF MY MEMBERS WITH A DALLAS ROLLERZ LOGO BY THERE NAME IT'S NOT TRU


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight rides!


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Chri$_@Apr 11 2005, 11:11 PM
> *HELL NO WHOS THE ASS HOLE THAT KEEPS SAYING THAT SHIT IT'S NOT ONE OF  OUR MEMBERS I'M ONE OF THE ONLY DALLAS ROLLERZ THAT CAN GET ON HERE AND SPEAK FOR MY CLUB SO IF YOU DID NOT HERE IT FROM ME OR ONE OF MY MEMBERS WITH A DALLAS ROLLERZ LOGO BY THERE NAME IT'S NOT TRU
> [snapback]2987185[/snapback]​*


  

good to hear


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

WUZ UP BIG CHRIS . WHAT YOU GONNA BRING OUT TO THE PARK 
(KIEST)


----------



## Big Chri$ (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by quazar_@Apr 12 2005, 11:35 AM
> *WUZ UP BIG CHRIS . WHAT YOU GONNA BRING OUT TO THE PARK
> (KIEST)
> [snapback]2989345[/snapback]​*


my 96 fleetwood
[attachmentid=145949]
[attachmentid=145951]


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Big Chris I knew it was BS, I know you Homie.. Rollerz keep'n real much respect.  
John King of the Homies - Homie Styln 69 Impala
DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## Big Chri$ (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 12 2005, 02:11 PM
> *Big Chris I knew it was BS, I know you Homie.. Rollerz keep'n real much respect.
> John King of the Homies - Homie Styln 69 Impala
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> [snapback]2989969[/snapback]​*


what's up john you know i had to set the record streight nobody can speak for my club but us see yoy sunday


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

WELL THAT TAKES CARE OF THAT PROBLEM.KOOL.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Big Chris like I said, I knew it was BS. I know how you guys feel about the ULA. Like someone said we may not all agree with everything we do but we all stick together. Much repsect to Rollerz and all the other clubs that are sticking together. Were just all trying to make lowriding better for all of us. That takes sacrifice sometimes. Everyone who build cars doesn't do it for the money. I know what I've spent on my car and it's a street car. We build these car for pride and respect. We'll never get back what we put in them and we all know it. When I was a young vato loco and had my first car back in 1972. A 69 Chevelle Malibu, lifted in the front riding on 520's and Fenton's. I used walk to my ranfla with some hyna's and say man look at that bad ass Chevelle, shit that belongs to me. It was pride in my ride, that what it's about. Having respect for your ride and giving respect to other peoples rides.. That's all were looking for, repect and to be treated right... But from what I see since I've been out of lowriding again, is mag's and promotors taking advantage of everyone. You are the show Homies don't ever forget that. The money you win will never pay for what you have. every car from the badest show car to the raggidy car that a Homie is trying to put together. Were always dream'n about what we can do, how to make it better. Shit I don't need no magazine to show my ride I got my own web site with my car on it and hundreds of people have been to my site and seen my car from around the world.. 
Keep it real Homies.. Were like Aztec warriors looking for our little peice of Azlan..
Much respect to all.. John King of the Homies / Homie Styln 69 Impala  
DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 12 2005, 07:52 PM
> *Big Chris like I said, I knew it was BS. I know how you guys feel about the ULA. Like someone said we may not all agree with everything we do but we all stick together. Much repsect to Rollerz and all the other clubs that are sticking together. Were just all trying to make lowriding better for all of us. That takes sacrifice sometimes. Everyone who build cars doesn't do it for the money. I know what I've spent on my car and it's a street car. We build these car for pride and respect. We'll never get back what we put in them and we all know it. When I was a young vato loco and had my first car back in 1972. A 69 Chevelle Malibu, lifted in the front riding on 520's and Fenton's. I used walk to my ranfla with some hyna's and say man look at that bad ass Chevelle, shit that belongs to me. It was pride in my ride, that what it's about. Having respect for your ride and giving respect to other peoples rides.. That's all were looking for, repect and to be treated right... But from what I see since I've been out of lowriding again, is mag's and promotors taking advantage of everyone. You are the show Homies don't ever forget that. The money you win will never pay for what you have. every car from the badest show  car to the raggidy car that a Homie is trying to put together. Were always dream'n about what we can do, how to make it better. Shit I don't need no magazine to show my ride I got my own web site with my car on it and hundreds of people have been to my site and seen my car from around the world..
> Keep it real Homies.. Were like Aztec warriors looking for our little peice of Azlan..
> Much respect to all.. John King of the Homies / Homie Styln 69 Impala
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

HOMIE STYLIN.HAVE YOU TALKED TO SYNBAD ABOUT DOING A MENTION ON HIS RADIO SPOT.


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

This is starting to sound like this niga needs to be there early for a good shady spot to park and not end up almost on the street like the last time... :biggrin:


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

John what is wrong with you?? You don't know how to shut up!! :biggrin: (talk/write to much) :cheesy:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 14 2005, 04:21 PM
> *John what is wrong with you??  You don't know how to shut up!!  :biggrin:  (talk/write to much) :cheesy:
> [snapback]3000907[/snapback]​*


YEAH!!!AND DON'T KNOW HOW TO SPELL "GENTE".(OR SPELL FOR THAT MATTER) :biggrin:


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 14 2005, 04:21 PM
> *John what is wrong with you??  You don't know how to shut up!!  :biggrin:  (talk/write to much) :cheesy:
> [snapback]3000907[/snapback]​*


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNCADDYMAN_@Apr 14 2005, 03:21 PM
> *John what is wrong with you??  You don't know how to shut up!!  :biggrin:  (talk/write to much) :cheesy:
> [snapback]3000907[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Well I have a lot of time on my hands is all I can say.. Hey it ain't my fault LIL doesn't have spell checker on it... :biggrin: I can say what I like, America, you gotta love it. Freedom of speech.. Also if you don't want to read it move on I got the spelling ‘Hente’ from a song I have on a CD... Hell I can barely spell in English let alone Spanish. I’ll try and post in word first from now on and use spell checker since there seems to be so many people who are offended by mis-spelled word and are so grammatically correct with their own grammer?  John King of the Homies / Homie Styln 69 Impala.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 14 2005, 10:12 PM
> *Well I have a lot of time on my hands is all I can say.. Hey it ain't my fault LIL doesn't have spell checker on it... :biggrin: I can say what I like, America, you gotta love it. Freedom of speech.. Also if you don't want to read it move on I got the spelling ‘Hente’ from a  song I have on a CD... Hell I can barely spell in English let alone Spanish. I’ll try and post in word first from now on and use spell checker since there seems to be so many people who are offended by mis-spelled word and are so grammatically correct with their own grammer?  John King of the Homies / Homie Styln 69 Impala.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3002782[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DTOWNCADDYMAN (Jun 12, 2002)

John it was just a joke!! don't get your chones in a wad. :cheesy:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Com'on you know I was just busting back at-ya Homie.... John King of the Homies / Homie Styln 69 Impala.. See ya at the park Sunday..


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 15 2005, 11:55 PM
> *Com'on you know I was just busting back at-ya Homie.... John King of the Homies / Homie Styln 69 Impala.. See ya at the park Sunday..
> [snapback]3008280[/snapback]​*


We all know how he is.... :biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

Good show at kiest park today so who got tha pics


----------



## Str8Game (Mar 15, 2003)

Great turn out. Round of applause for the ULA for a well organized event and all who came out. 97.9 the Beat, Synbad, bro I could hear you all the way to the front entrance.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Second, that one Homies. The picnic was off the hook.. Lowriding at it's finest.. Round of applause to the ULA and to Synbad, thx for coming out.. Spoke with the police before I left and they said eveyone was pretty well behaved and there were no real problems. We do need to do a better job of cleaning up afterward. I was out there cleaning up. so remember let's keep this park as a good chill spot by keeping it clean.. Viva La Raza - Viva Lowriding.........  
John King of the Homies - Homies Styln 69 Impala - DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## Big Chri$ (Apr 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8Game_@Apr 17 2005, 09:14 PM
> *Great turn out. Round of applause for the ULA for a well organized event and all who came out. 97.9 the Beat, Synbad, bro I could hear you all the way to the front entrance.
> [snapback]3013813[/snapback]​*



THE PICNIC WAS TIGHT , THE U.L.A. SHOWED STRONG AT THIS PICNIC , AND I KNOW THEY WONT ADMIT THIS BUT I BET THEY NOTICED HOW MUCH PULL THE U.L.A. HAS !
:thumbsup:


----------



## Committee Boyz (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 18 2005, 01:34 AM
> *THE PICNIC WAS TIGHT , THE U.L.A. SHOWED STRONG AT THIS PICNIC , AND I KNOW THEY WONT ADMIT THIS BUT I BET THEY NOTICED HOW MUCH  PULL THE U.L.A. HAS !
> :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3014332[/snapback]​*



I 2nd that


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

MISSED OUT,ANYONE GOT PIX?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Ya'll know I always have the pics! :biggrin: here you go fellaz ... enjoy ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0 ^


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

GOOD ONE!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

tug-o-war :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

it's all about the lacs, baby! :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:biggrin: Nice pic's thx for posting them so quick.. ex214 girl.. She's a Home girl, that's keep'n it real.. Al rato Homie Styln :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:biggrin: Let's do it again next weekend.. Homie Styln


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

my primo got a hold of the camera ... lol :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

otra vez! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:biggrin: He took a nice shot there. Hey no pic's of the Homies Guy? Homie Styln


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 18 2005, 09:43 AM
> *:biggrin: Nice pic's thx for posting them so quick.. ex214 girl.. She's a Home girl, that's keep'n it real.. Al rato Homie Styln :uh:
> [snapback]3015306[/snapback]​*


Thanks Homie :thumbsup:  I have to say ... this was one of the best picnics ever! There was such a strong turnout ... and I'm sure everyone will agree that it was nice to be able to take the family out to enjoy a beautiful day, beautiful cars, good friends and good food ... like Luis from LM Customs said ... "The fajitas were great!" lol


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

that's all the pics I have ... I was too busy meeting folks and babysitting to take more ... hope ya'll enjoyed the ones I did take, though! :biggrin: See you guys May 15th! :thumbsup:


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE ULA. IT WAS A GREAT TURNOUT. HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED THE SUNDAY AFTERNOON AT THE PARK.LIKE TO THANK SYNBAD AND 97.9 THE BEAT.ALSO ALL VIDEO CREWS THAT WERE OUT,SPOKES N JUICE FROM HOUSTON ETC. THE PERFOMERS THAT CAME OUT DYAMOND ,MEXODUS,ETC.LATINLIFE MAGAZINE FOR THIER SUPPORT.AND TO ALL THE PEOPLE THAT CAME OUT SEE THE CARS AND ACTIVITIES. SPEICIAL THNAKS TO DALLAS POLICE DEPT. FOR THEIR HELP AND SUPPORT.PROPS TO LOW LOWS C.C. FOR WINNING THE TUG OF WAR. THE KIDS FOR PARTICIPATING IN THE EGG TOSS CONTEST.NOT TO FORGET THE HOPPERS THAT CAME OUT B'S HYDRAULICS , THE MOCOSO(GREEN CUTLASS) MR. BOUNCE , DALLAS LOWRIDERS ETC.HOPE WE ALL REALIZED HOW UNITY CAN BRING THE COMMUNITY TOGETHER.IF EVERYONE CAN UNDERSTAND THE REASONFOR THE UNITY IS TO GET THE RESPECT FROM THE PROMOTORS,AUTHORITIES, PUBLIC, AND OUR PIERS. AGAIN CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## Big Chri$ (Apr 3, 2003)

[attachmentid=150396]
wait a minute i thought somebody said this clean ass M C was going to be at the fair park :biggrin: i guess they were wrong :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Chri$ (Apr 3, 2003)

[attachmentid=150401]wait is that favian from rollerz only what is he doing in that pic it looks like he's checking out a show car at keist park,but i thought somebody said he was going to be at fair park. maybe somebody got there parks mixed up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Chri$_@Apr 18 2005, 05:50 PM
> *[attachmentid=150401]wait is that favian from rollerz only what is he doing in that pic it looks like he's checking out a show car at keist park,but i thought somebody said he was going to be at fair park. maybe somebody got there parks mixed up :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3017528[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*MAJESTIX C.C.*

*One of the best picnics we have attended!*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Tecniques was in the house....or should i say...at the park!!!


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 18 2005, 09:50 AM
> *:biggrin: Let's do it again next weekend.. Homie Styln
> [snapback]3015333[/snapback]​*


Bad ass show/picnic/cookout....whatever you want to call it....I have to agree with you niga....let's do it again.... :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 18 2005, 05:37 PM
> *
> [snapback]3018005[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 18 2005, 05:51 PM
> *Tecniques was in the house....or should i say...at the park!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## lowdowndirty5975 (May 7, 2003)

Looks like it was a great turnout. I hate I had to work and miss everything.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Chri$_@Apr 18 2005, 05:50 PM
> *[attachmentid=150401]wait is that favian from rollerz only what is he doing in that pic it looks like he's checking out a show car at keist park,but i thought somebody said he was going to be at fair park. maybe somebody got there parks mixed up :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3017528[/snapback]​*



:ugh: Come on now Chris, How do you know they weren't talking about the other Favian with the other purple wagon? :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 18 2005, 08:31 PM
> *MAJESTIX C.C.
> 
> One of the best picnics we have attended!
> [snapback]3017957[/snapback]​*


CLEAN RIDES :thumbsup:


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

:thumbsup: Individuals was there


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ.MC'S_@Apr 19 2005, 08:37 AM
> *:ugh: Come on now Chris, How do you know they weren't talking about the other Favian with the other purple wagon?    :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3020245[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Chri$_@Apr 18 2005, 05:50 PM
> *[attachmentid=150401]wait is that favian from rollerz only what is he doing in that pic it looks like he's checking out a show car at keist park,but i thought somebody said he was going to be at fair park. maybe somebody got there parks mixed up :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3017528[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Rollerz Only '64


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

SMOOTH-N-LOW C.C.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 19 2005, 10:49 AM
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C.
> [snapback]3021113[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURNOUT !!! :thumbsup: I MISSED THIS ONE BUT FORSURE NOT THE NEXTONE


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

THIS ONE WILL BE THERE NEXT TIME REPRESENTING TECHNIQUES TEXAS


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@Apr 19 2005, 02:42 PM
> *THIS ONE WILL BE THERE NEXT TIME REPRESENTING TECHNIQUES TEXAS
> [snapback]3021606[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

after the picnic...
:wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:thumbsup: Hey Homies what we need to do is put together a big cruise through town to go along with our picnic. Let's talk about it at tomorrows meeting... I went out Sat night and there was no one around in D-town so I went to Ft Worth, was cruising my Eclipse Spyder. Ft Worth was a little bit more pop'n on Main St. Left about 12:30 and it was starting to get backed up.. 
Al Rato Loco……. John King of the Homies / Homie Styln 69 Impala  
DALLAS LOWRIDERS -


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 19 2005, 04:41 PM
> *:thumbsup: Hey Homies what we need to do is put together a big cruise through town to go along with our picnic. Let's talk about it at tomorrows meeting... I went out Sat night and there was no one around in D-town so I went to Ft Worth, was cruising my Eclipse Spyder. Ft Worth was a little bit more pop'n on Main St.  Left about 12:30 and it was starting to get backed up..
> Al Rato Loco……. John King of the Homies / Homie Styln 69 Impala
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS -
> [snapback]3022516[/snapback]​*


We can always go back to KELLERS DRIVE-IN they can use the business the street rodders have dropped off. The last time we were there Mr. Keller allowed the STREET KING HOP to happen. Just something to think about and don't have to worry about cruising laws.....


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 19 2005, 04:15 PM
> *We can always go back to KELLERS DRIVE-IN they can use the business the street rodders have dropped off. The last time we were there Mr. Keller allowed the STREET KING HOP to happen. Just something to think about and don't have to worry about cruising laws.....
> [snapback]3022607[/snapback]​*


 I agree something to think about !!! it was great the time we did go !!!!


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 19 2005, 06:15 PM
> *We can always go back to KELLERS DRIVE-IN they can use the business the street rodders have dropped off. The last time we were there Mr. Keller allowed the STREET KING HOP to happen. Just something to think about and don't have to worry about cruising laws.....
> [snapback]3022607[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@Apr 19 2005, 12:42 PM
> *THIS ONE WILL BE THERE NEXT TIME REPRESENTING TECHNIQUES TEXAS
> [snapback]3021606[/snapback]​*


NICE SIX3 TECHNIQUES ! :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 19 2005, 07:15 PM
> *We can always go back to KELLERS DRIVE-IN they can use the business the street rodders have dropped off. The last time we were there Mr. Keller allowed the STREET KING HOP to happen. Just something to think about and don't have to worry about cruising laws.....
> [snapback]3022607[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

THANKS 4 THE PROPS UNPREDICTABLESS :biggrin: SEE YOU AT THE LRM SHOW :thumbsup:


----------

